# Hi There! Returning Breeder Here in NC!!!!



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

hi im shari!

i used to breed fancy mice about 4 years ago and ended up selling out and moving on. luckily i stayed in contact with my friends who got my guys and now iv started back again!!

i currently have 7 mice. i need to get a few males because i only have one.

my babies are

male- Satin Siamese

Females- albino (no tail), broken longhaired blue, broken champagne longhaired, siamese, argente longhaired, and broken cream longhaired!

im going to be having my 1st babies out of these guys soon. im hoping to get some blues as the lines these guys come from are rich in blue!

anyways im from nc, i havnt attended shows but i plan on it! im breeding for personality and color and healthy lines!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum! Any specific variety, or are you just gonna have some fun with breeding them?


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

I really want tris, I just added some new guys yesterday, I dont have any tris as of right now, and hopefully I can get some splashed, I have a bunch I like so idk where to start lol


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Since tri is made with splashed, and you've already got other c-diluted mice, that's a not-unreasonable project to tackle, if you can find good starting stock.


----------

